# Electronic throttle vs. Curtis PB-8



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...effect-throttle-61543.html?highlight=throttle

I know that some discussion of this has happened I the past here, but what is the current thinking of some type of electronic throttle for the Curtis 1238 controller (type 1 I think), and the PB-8 0-5k pot box?

Would choosing the PB-8 be the wrong choice or a part that might not last?


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I have gone through a number of potboxes including an original pb-6. I don't know what is in the PB-8. If they are using a decent potentiometer component it should be ok. When I replaced the bad pot I had a hell of a time finding a decent one even new. I just went to a hall effect with a 1239/AC-51 and it is very smooth. It was off ebay so I am hoping it will last awhile. I also heard people using pots out of audio boards.


----------

